# Donor Unknown documentary screening in Sheffield



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

For anyone who lives in or near Sheffield, there is a screening of the film 'Donor Unknown' at the Lantern Theatre on 27 October at 7.30pm. The film is about a US sperm donor traced by some of the children (now adults) his sperm helped to produce. There is a chance to discuss the science of donor conception after the screening.


----------

